# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  افزودن عدد 0در اول كل ستونهاي اكسل در اكسس

## sabair

من یک فایل excel دارم که تعداد خیلی زیادی شماره موبایل در اون هست که به صورت زیر می باشند :
916و912و915 یعنی صفر را از اول شماره حذف شده است
حالا چگونه  مي توانم در اول آن فايل عدد صفر اضافه كنم
من مي دانم كه مي شود اكسس اينكار را انجام داد 
ولي نمي دانم چگونه؟

لطفا كمك نمايد.

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
شما مي تونيد با استفاده از يك Query از نوع Update اين عمليات رو انجام بديد :
يك كوئري جديد از روي جدول مورد نظرتون بسازيد و فيلد شماره موبايل رو منتقل كنيد و بعد از منوي Query گزينه Update Query رو انتخاب كنيد و در قسمت Update to عبارت زير رو وارد و نهايتاً Query رو اجرا كنيد تا تغييرات انجام بشه :
0+[FieldName]
بجاي FieldName‌نام فيلد مورد نظرتون رو جايگزين كنيد .

----------


## alirezabahrami

[quote=sabair;705367]من یک فایل excel دارم که تعداد خیلی زیادی شماره موبایل در اون هست که به صورت زیر می باشند :
916و912و915 یعنی صفر را از اول شماره حذف شده است
حالا چگونه مي توانم در اول آن فايل عدد صفر اضافه كنم
من مي دانم كه مي شود اكسس اينكار را انجام داد 
ولي نمي دانم چگونه؟

با سلام
چرا format cellsستوني كه شماره موبايل در آن نوشته شده است به حالت text تغيير نمي دهيد تا صفر در اول شماره درج شود ؟
موفق باشيد.

----------


## sabair

همین که دوست عزیزمان آقای مهدی قربانی فرمودند درست است ودر اکسس درست شد.
 :قلب:  
دوست عزیز علیرضا بهرامی من اینکار را انجام داد ولی هیچ فرقی نکرد اینکار را من 100 بار تست کردم در داخل برنامه اکسل انجام دادم بعضی ها کفتن در اکسس به راحتی می شود و شد


و متشکرم از آقای مهدی قربانی انشالله موفق وپیروز باشید
دوست عزیز

----------


## sabair

> سلام
> شما مي تونيد با استفاده از يك Query از نوع Update اين عمليات رو انجام بديد :
> يك كوئري جديد از روي جدول مورد نظرتون بسازيد و فيلد شماره موبايل رو منتقل كنيد و بعد از منوي Query گزينه Update Query رو انتخاب كنيد و در قسمت Update to عبارت زير رو وارد و نهايتاً Query رو اجرا كنيد تا تغييرات انجام بشه :
> 0+[FieldName]
> بجاي FieldName‌نام فيلد مورد نظرتون رو جايگزين كنيد .


دوست عزیز چگونه می توانیم به جای عدد مثلا
09122512297
251 در بالا مثلا عدد 252 جایگزین نمایم
متشکرم
خیلی خیلی

----------


## alirezabahrami

> دوست عزیز چگونه می توانیم به جای عدد مثلا
> 09122512297
> 251 در بالا مثلا عدد 252 جایگزین نمایم
> متشکرم
> خیلی خیلی


با سلام 
با کد زیر در ماژول کمند باتن فرم عدد تغییر می کند .ضمناً اگر بخواهید این کار را برای تعدادی رکورد که شماره فوق در آن تکرار شده  انجام بدهید باید یک حلقه شرطی تشکیل بدهید.
فایل ضمیمه را ملاحظه کن

Private Sub Command2_Click()
Dim x As String
x = Mid(Text0, 4, 3)
x = 252
Text3 = Left(Text0, 3) & "" & x & "" & Right(Text0, 4)
End Sub

----------


## gooya2222100

بی خیال بابا
چرا اینقدر سختش می کنید
از تابع CONCATENATE داخل اکسل استفاده کن حله .

----------


## mazoolagh

بعد از سه سال!

----------


## kava2200

kava.jpg به كد مربوطه توجه كنيد-
=0&A2

----------

